# Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf



## Hackersepp (10. Januar 2009)

Hi ,

Ich plane nach dem Abitur das Fach Biologie zu studieren. 
Schon oft konnte ich von so genannten Fischereibiologen lesen. Nach dem allgemeinen Biologiestudium wird man sich wohl auf das Fach Fischereibiologie spezialisieren können.

Wie schaut diese Schiene aus?
Welche Themen erwarten einen Studenten?

Welche Berufe kann man mit Abschluss des Studiums wählen?

Und : Wie sind die Übernehmungschancen im Beruf, bzw. die Nachfrage an Studienplätzen für das Fach Biologie?

Ich hoffe mal, dass einige Fischereibiologen hier im Board aktiv sind und mir Auskunft geben können.

Vielen herzlichen Dank, Hackersepp


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Hallo,

es ist ein recht interessanter beruf und ein großteil der fischereibiologen landen bei einer staatlichen  einrichtung.
Fischereibiologen werden gesucht, jedoch ist sein tätigkeitsfeld je nach einrichtung unterschiedlich von büroarbeit bis hin zur forschung, die ja recht spannend sein kann.
Hier mal ein link damit du dir ein kleines bild machen kannst.

http://www.geo.de/GEOlino/mensch/berufe/53083.html?p=1&pageview=&pageview=

Ich kann es nur begrüßen und wünsche dir viel erfolg.


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Vielen Dank, ein sehr guter , informativer Link!#6

Ja, Meeresforscher ( im Ausland) wäre etwas. 
Z.B. habe ich auch etliche Reportagen über die Tätigkeiten im Loro Parque (teneriffa) gesehen.

Was letztendlich auch nicht unwichtig ist, ist der Lohn.

Klar, der "Spaßfaktor" sollte im Vordergrund stehen, trotzdem aber interessiert es mich ,wie viel man denn ungefähr verdient.

Kann man sich denn so wie dieser MEeresforscher auf einheimische FIscharte konzentrieren?

Was ich mir von diesem Beruf erhoffe ist die Kombination mit meinem Hobby (Angeln) .#6


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Wende Dich doch mal an Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus, der kann Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.

http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/

Er ist selber auch Angler und forscht seit geraumer Zeit gerade auch in Richtung Angelfischerei. Dr. Thomas Meinelt vom DAV ist am selben Institut.

http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt5/mitarbeiter/meinelt/


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Vor allem sollte Dir klar sein, dass diese starke Spezialisierung die Jobsuche noch weiter einengt. Es gibt leider viel zu viele Biologen auf dem Markt derzeit...
Insbesondere im Bereich Fischerei ist die Nachfrage nach studierten nicht so groß, bzw. es gibt einfach nicht soviel Arbeitsplätze.

Dennoch sollte man natürlich immer das machen, was einem Spaß macht. Egal wie die Aussichten danach zunächst einmal aussehen - GUTE Leute werden immer genommen! :g


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte Dir klar sein, dass diese starke Spezialisierung die Jobsuche noch weiter einengt. Es gibt leider viel zu viele Biologen auf dem Markt derzeit...
> Insbesondere im Bereich Fischerei ist die Nachfrage nach studierten nicht so groß, bzw. es gibt einfach nicht soviel Arbeitsplätze.
> 
> Dennoch sollte man natürlich immer das machen, was einem Spaß macht. Egal wie die Aussichten danach zunächst einmal aussehen - GUTE Leute werden immer genommen! :g


 
DAnke für die Links SAILFISH!

@Foolish Farmer: 
GEnau das befürchte ich nämlich auch. Außerdem bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen, dass das Angeln an sich dann nicht mehr der Erholung dient.... - wie es momentan der Fall ist.

Und weiterhin ist die Frage, ob man denn mit seiner Studie( TIntenfische) irgendetwas besonderes erreichen, feststellen kann.

Besonders die Übernahmechance und der Lohn lassen mich noch sehr zweifeln.


----------



## Lorenz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Hi

ich weiß zur Zeit auch nicht so wirklich was ich nach dem Abitur machen soll!

Klar,irgendwas mit Tieren besonders Wasserlebewesen wäre natürlich schön,aber ich hab da halt die selben Bedenken wie du auch!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Ich hab ja damals ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und daher zumindest mein Studium etwas "breiter" angelegt: Naturschutz & Landschaftsökologie mit Schwerpunkt Limnologie - anstatt nur eine Fachrichtung der Limnologie. Wobei Fisch*erei*biologie ja streng genommen keine Fachrichtung der Limnologie ist. 
Dass ich heute dennoch genau das mache, was ich immer machen wollte liegt nur daran, dass ich mich nicht hab abbringen lassen. 
Wie oben schon gesagt - wenn man zielstrebig, ehrgeizig und besser ist als die anderen, kann man alles erreichen. Gute Leute werden eben immer gebraucht! 
Natürlich muss man immer irgendwo auch Kompromisse und Abstriche machen. Ist mir aber immer alles noch lieber, als nen Job zu haben der mich langweilt.


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Ein schwierige Entscheidung; 

Ich erhoffe mir halt von meinem Beruf, dass ich diesen gleichzeitig nutzen kann, um zum Angeln zu kommen.

Aber ob sich dies verwirklichen lässt? 
Vor allem soll ja was zählbares dabei rauskommen...

Welche "Berufe" Bzw. Studienzweige ermöglichen es mir, gleichzeitig dabei Fischen zu können ?

PS: Einen Fehltritt ( Belegung des falschen Faches und anschließender Abbruch) möchte ich mir möglichst nicht erlauben.


----------



## Student (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Ein schwierige Entscheidung;
> 
> Ich erhoffe mir halt von meinem Beruf, dass ich diesen gleichzeitig nutzen kann, um zum Angeln zu kommen.



Dann studiere besser Biologie auf Lehramt und du hast genügend Zeit zum Angeln :q

Glaub ja nicht, dass du als Biologe während der Arbeitszeit angeln kannst...da musst du schon Norwegen-Guide oder so werden, nur ist das Studium dann reine Zeit- und Geldverschwendung.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Lorenz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*



Student schrieb:


> Dann studiere besser Biologie auf Lehramt und du hast genügend Zeit zum Angeln :q


Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht! :q
Ich bin jetzt erstmal froh wenn ich schnellstmöglich aus dieser Folteranstalt namens Schule draussen bin... :vik:



"Angeln in der Arbeitszeit" |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Ja dann tät ich das auch sofort machen! 



Das geht wohl nur wenn du Guide,Testangler und Berater,Fotograf,Redakteur usw. in einem bist...


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

MEnsch, bleibt doch mal ernst!

Ich könnte mir schon einige Untersuchungen vorstellen, die gerade durch das Angeln auf eine Fischart  ausgeführt werden könnten. 

Die Frage ist nur ob es solche auch wirklich gibt; Die meisten werden dann wohl durch die Elektrofischerei / Netzfischerei durchgeführt.


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

@ hackersepp
so wie ich aus deinen postings entnehme, willst du dein hobby angeln förmlich im beruf einfließen lassen. 
Dieses wäre zwar schön, jedoch sind es falsche vorstellungen - hier wird zum teil geforscht und wenn man sich mit einem spezialgebiet befasst, wird es oft sehr eingleisig jedoch bleibt es immer spannend . Mann kann es nicht vergleichen mit der angel in der hand, wo man in den abendstunden schön mal ein fischchen fängt.

Den loro parque auf teneriffa, den du angeschnitten hast, ja - da sind auch biologen, denn sie haben ein interessantes meeresaquarium und weltweit - ich glaube - den größten bestand an papageien. Sie stehen aber auch hart in der kritik, denn dort werden - gewinnbringend - orkas vorgeführt für schaulustige touristen. Eine tolle insel und man kann auch dort gut angeln und das wetter ist sehr angenehm, für einige sicherlich ein guter platz um geld zu verdienen. Ich jedoch sehe den beruf als biologe - schwerpunkt fische - mit anderen augen und würde nicht an touristische rummelplätze anfangen. Jedoch benötigen sie welche und sie haben auch ein grosses wissen, denn hier leben auf engsten raum tiere, wo reichlich probleme auftreten. Die anlage ist ja sehr gut gemacht und die dort arbeiten sicherlich auch glücklich - denn es ist ja eine schöne insel.

Sailfisch hat dir einige links gegeben - da wird im bereich der angelei geforscht und vor einigen monaten war im board zu lesen, dass angler mit examen gesucht werden, ich glaube er hat es auch eingestellt.

Und wie schon erwähnt wurde, lehramt ist das beste, wenn du gerne angeln möchtest. Dann kannst du dein wissen dem angelverein zugute kommen lassen, damit sie beim fummeln in der natur keine fehler machen. Da bewegt man ja auch was positives, wenn man sich durchsetzt und nicht den kopf einzieht, weil man es nicht mehr ertragen kann.

Jedenfalls ist der gedanke schon mal gut - sich fur die natur einzusetzen - es geht aber nicht nur mit angeln.


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Vielen DAnk für deine Meinung. 


Ja, die Berufsschiene im Loro Parque hat mit Angeln an sich nichts zu tun - schon klar  
(Ich war dort übrigens auch während einer Kreuzfahrt)

Die Delfine , und vor allem die Orkas sind wirklich beeindruckend. |bigeyes  EIne Arbeit mit diesen Tieren wäre der Traum schlechthin.

Jedoch gibt es vermutlich viele Bewerber, was Spitzenleistung voraussetzt. In einer Reportage über den Loro Parque kamen 5 deutsche "Tierpfleger" vor, was darauf schließen lässt, dass die Deutschen sehr gefragt sind. ( Mag wahrscheinlich an der guten Ausbildung liegen)


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

@ Hackersepp
Es sind nicht nur deutsche tierpfleger dort, der inhaber ist auch ein deutscher. Mit diesen orkas in gefangenschaft zu arbeiten, d.h. sie soweit zu bringen, dass sie männchen machen und vieles mehr, ist sicherlich von einigen judendlichen ein traum, da man wie ein torero bewundert wird, weil sie gefährlich sind und so glaubt man, sie fast im griff hat und das machen, was die touristen gerne sehen wollen. Fast erwähnte ich, weil weltweit mehrere unfälle zu verzeichnen sind und im letzten jahr oder vor zwei jahren, ein unfall im loro parque passierte, wo die orkas die schnauze voll hatten und die trainerin angefallen haben. 
Sie haben ja noch nicht so lange die orkas und es ist ja eine zusätzlicher kassenschlager geworden, der weltweit aufsehen erregt hat, jedenfalls der transport, da sich einige gedanken machen, wie diese aus amerika kommenden orkas nach teneriffa gekommen sind, obwohl sie die grenzen nicht überschreiten dürfen - es sind halt schlaue tiere, die eine lücke gefunden haben. 

Diese arbeit würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, du wirst arbeitslos, denn es ist ein austerbender beruf und hat auch nichts mit meeresbiologie zu tun. Einer der weltweit bekanntesten delphin dresseure - bekannt durch seinen fernsehflipper - ist heute ein gegner dieser arbeit und setzt sich für den walschutz ein. In japan hättest du noch eine chance an toten tieren wissenschaft zu betreiben, denn sie benötigen den letzten wal um die größe des penis zu beweisen. Diese wissenschaftler haben die verbindung zum lebenden tier verloren, jedoch wissen sie wie man daraus hundefutter produziert. 
1972 sagte der vertreter jahn russel auf der internationalen walfangkommission. Also das wir wale studieren müssen kann ich verstehen, aber benötigen wir dafür fünfunddreißigtausend - die zahlen sprechen eine deutliche sprache.

Mach dir noch mal gedanken und durchleuchte dich selbst, ob du da nicht falsche vorstellungen hast betreffend der biologie - schwerpunkt meerestiere, denn es ist einfacher sich mit hunde zu befassen - nicht dass sie später im zikus auftreten - nein, eine auffangstation für hunde, die an wegesrändern ausgesetzt werden, weil die besitzer falsche vorstellungen hatten über tiere. Es ist keine wissenschaft, jedoch eine gute tat.

Entschuldige, dass ich so antworte, aber mit deinen worten wal dressur finde ich gut, hast du mich etwas getroffen, wo ich nicht mit gerechnet habe, denn du hast sicherlich auf deiner kreuzfahrt auf den kanaren, wale in freier natur sehen können, denn zwischen gomera und teneriffa kommen sie vor. Dieser platz zählt weltweit zu den besten plätzen - man sieht immer welche. Noch nie hat in der touristikbranche ein zweig so geboomt, wie whale watching, die neue art sie zu jagen. Da sind zum teil auch sogenannte wissenschftler, die sich durch touristen ihre arbeit bezahlen lassen. 
Ich habe an zig fahrten weltweit teilgenommen und bei einigen fahrten wurden die tiere förmlich gejagt, damit die touristen gute fotos machen können. Gerade teneriffa ist solch ein neg. beispiel - biologen sind an bord, so werben sie auf teneriffa und einige touristikfirmen die diese fahrten schon im programm hatten, haben sich distanziert von den fahrten durch eine broschur - ich hoffe ja nicht, dass dieses ein geschickter werbefeldzug ist, denn sie haben sich ja nicht von den hotels getrennt und die fahrten laufen auf vollen touren weiter. 
Ich ende mit den worten von leonardo da vinci, die auf dem plakat vom whalefoundation stehen, wo die anbieter dieser fahrten mit werbung machen, ihre fahrten anbieten sowie ihre boote präsentieren sowie die walarten vorstellen, die dort vorkommen. 

Nichts wird übrig bleiben 
Nichts in der luft 
Nichts unter der erde 
Nichts im wasser 
Alles wird erjagt 
Alles ausgerottet werden 

sie sind auf dem besten wegen dabei und ich hoffe nicht, dass du mit dem wunsch biologie zu studieren, später in ihren fußstapfen treten wirst, dieser urlaubsbiologen, du wirst dann nicht weiter kommen, jedoch ist es noch eine traumhafte insel.


----------



## BastiHessen (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Hallo zusammen. Ich geb Lydum Art Center im Bezug auf die Dressur absolut Recht. Ich werd mein Biologiestudium im kommenden Herbst anfangen. 

Ich bin zwar auch sehr interessiert am Meer und allem was aus dem Wasser kommt aber ich würde mich da an deiner Stelle nicht so auf eine Schiene einschießen. Zum Studium gehören viele Bereiche und die solltest du alle mit Interesse verfolgen sonst wird das nix mit dem Abschluss. Sorry is nich böse gemeint und ich will dir nicht unterstellen, dass du das nicht tust.

Mein Tipp wäre, dass du alles einfach mal auf dich zukommen lässt und wenns zu Spezialisierungen kommt wirst du schon abwägen können was dir am besten gefällt. Das kann man vorher kaum so sagen finde ich. Du wirst verdammt viel Auswahl haben.

Grüße aus Hessen
Basti


----------



## Hackersepp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Eine "schöne" Warnung LAC, die ich sicherlich beherzigen werde.#6

Aber was dann schließlich nur noch übrig bleibt sind Studien die man als Meeresbiologe anstellen kann.

Da hängt es wiederum vom Erfolg /Aussagekraft der Studie ab  .  . .


----------



## Hackersepp (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*



BastiHessen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich geb Lydum Art Center im Bezug auf die Dressur absolut Recht. Ich werd mein Biologiestudium im kommenden Herbst anfangen.
> 
> Ich bin zwar auch sehr interessiert am Meer und allem was aus dem Wasser kommt aber ich würde mich da an deiner Stelle nicht so auf eine Schiene einschießen. Zum Studium gehören viele Bereiche und die solltest du alle mit Interesse verfolgen sonst wird das nix mit dem Abschluss. Sorry is nich böse gemeint und ich will dir nicht unterstellen, dass du das nicht tust.
> 
> ...


 
@ Basti: Ja , ich könnte alles (im Biologiestudium) auf mich zu kommen lassen. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht mal sicher ,ob Biologie das Richtige ist. Ein Medizinstudium kommt eventuell auch in Frage . . .


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

@ hackersepp
medizin studium ist auch gut, du kannst auch strassenbahnfahrer werden, alle berufe akzeptiere ich, wenn man sie mit liebe und verantwortung betreibt. 
Ist das nicht der fall - dann hat man einen falschen weg eingeschlagen, deshalb solltest du dir reichlich gedanken machen, wo deine interessen liegen und was sehr wichtig ist, das man dahinter steht und immer seine arbeit mit lust und liebe betreibt. Das spielalter ist ja vorbei, der ernst des lebens beginnt. Es fängt schon beim studium an, ist diese nicht der fall - wirst du nie erfolge sehen. 

Informiere dich und fang an mit dem studium - alles weitere wirst du selbst erleben - solltest du innerlich klagen, dann hast du etwas nicht beachtet und versuche es zu ändern.
Mit der einstellung - scheiss egal - hauptsache das geld rollt - ist prostitution und kann böse enden.

Wobei für einige berufe zusätzlich auch noch talent gefragt ist z.b. die künstlerischen. Im aktiven sportbereich auch - man kan es nicht studieren, das studium nur fördern denn wenn man vollgas aus der garage fahren kann, ist man noch kein fomel 1 weltmeister. Einige glauben diesen jedoch. denen könntest du als arzt helfen, wenn du nicht gerade auf teneriffa urlaub machst oder des geldes wegen, in england als urlaubsvertretung deinen job machst.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

Ich kann mich noch ganz gut an meine berufliche "Findungsphase" erinnern, die durchaus etwas länger gedauert hat....

Jetzt bin ich Psychologe....|bla:
und DAS konnte ich mir mit 19 nach dem Abitur beim besten Willen NICHT vorstellen. Aber die Dinge entwickeln sich oftmals ganz anders als man sich das am Anfang vorstellte und man stellt schließlich fest, dass man das bekommt, was man braucht und nicht das, was man will....

Genug gelabert. Du wirst keinen (Studien-)Beruf finden, bei dem du gleichzeitig angeln kannst. Ein Kumpel von mir ist Biologe (Fachrichtung Zoologie). Nun arbeitet er als "Kakerlakenbekämpfungsfachmann". Das hatte er sich nicht träumen lassen. 
Es ist manchmal nicht schlecht, einen gewissen Abstand zum Beruf zu haben und seine Leidenschaft voll dem Hobby zu widmen. Ich habe selbst jahrelang davon geträumt, die Angelei in irgendeiner Form zum Beruf zu machen.
Aber als Was? Hechtpapst vielleicht? oder Gerätehändler? Nein danke. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre gewesen, Teichwirt zu werden. Aber zu Karfreitag 800 Forellen schlachten? - Nee, wirklich nicht. 

Vielleicht findest du ja einen Beruf, der dir dennoch entspricht. Du hast ja schon Medizin angesprochen. Wie wäre es mit Tiermedizin? und wer weiß, vielleicht spezialisierst du dich ja mal auf Koi-Karpfen.......
:q


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereibiologie -Studium und Beruf*

@ Kohlmeise,
so ist es mit den judenlichen gedanken und du sprichst mir aus der seele.  
Als kleines kind wollte ich immer ein neger werden, stellte jedoch schnell fest, das geht nicht.  Dann hatte ich den wunsch, straßenbahnschaffner oder seiltänzer zu werden, weil das strassenbahnfahren mir gefiel und seiltänzer, weil ich als kind fasziniert war, als man bei uns in der stadt von der kirchturmspitze zu einem anderem gebäude ein seil gespannt hatte und einige darauf ihr kunst zeigten. 

Strassenbahnfahrer bin ich nicht geworden jedoch seiltänzer hat irgendwie geklappt, da ich mich im laufe der jahre ganz schön bewegt habe um den globus - zum glück hängt das seil auf dem ich mich bewege ziemlich hoch, sonst hätten einige menschen mich schon runtergerissen und vernichtet, da ich ihnen immer die wahrheit präsentiere. Einige menschen haben dieses erkannt und wollen mehr sehen, deshalb mache ich weiter, damit keine volksvergiftung eintritt.
Vergleichbar, jedoch mit anderer zielsetzung,  wie dein freund es macht, der die kakerlacken sowie ihre nistplätze bekämpft - er macht auch reinen tisch - sie kommen jedoch wieder, da er nicht die personen bekämpft, die diese brutstätte schaffen, da solltest du dann als psychologe einspringen - dann könnten wir genussvoll eine pizza oder döner essen.

apropos (kakerlaken) ich nenne diese schnellen schaben mahagoni birds, sie sind ja weltweit vertreten und können krankheiten übertragen. Inzwischen werden sie, da sie reichlich vitamine besitzen, im asiatischen bereich - nicht nur als zusätzliche beilage - sondern offiziell als essen angeboten. Ich glaube bei der TV expeditionsendung  "holt mich hier raus - denn ich bin doch ein star" wurden sie auch gegessen. Ich verstand die welt nicht mehr, als ich diese gezeichneten menschen sah, wirklich arme stars, sie  müssen viel ertragen haben - singen macht frei.  
Es kann also sein, dass dein freund, arbeitslos wird :q weil  die jagd auf kakerlaken nun beginnt, wobei ich glaube, dass es der beruf der zukunft wird.  Da einige jäger, die gierig sind nach geld, jetzt nistplätze, sogenannte  zuchtbetriebe anlegen und nicht wissen, das ihnen später die tiere über den kopf laufen. 
Sie wissen nicht was sie tun und ich ende mit dem dem satz von adolf muschg

Es ist nicht die fantasie, die wir uns an die macht wünschen. Es ist die fantasie, die die macht korrigiert zu gunsten der ohnmächtigen.


----------

